# CAD drawings available for live steam locomotives?



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I have currently only found two sets of CAD drawings for live steam locomotives, both in smaller Gauge 1.


French Live Steam Model Loco - free download in French language at:


http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html


Kerr-Stuart Brazil Class 0-4-2ST locomotive in 16mm scale - British specs with low cost to purchase CAD drawings at:


http://trains.de.jardin.free.fr/min...tents.html


Has anyone found other CAD drawings available for live steam locomotives with US language and related building specs in either Gauge 1 or larger 3 1/2 inch and above gauges?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

These guys will scale their drawings down to whatever scale you want. I got the Challenger and 844 in 1/29th by them. Prices are a lot less for the smaller scales.
Scale Locomotive Drawings


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many places to obtain drawings, but off the top of my head I don't know of any that supply said drawings in CAD format.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

If you can get blueprints, or drawings, they can be made into cad drawings with some patience. Just have to draw them in the cad suite of choice.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Several museums have original builders drawings of locomotives. these drawings are quite useful but need a bit of interpretation to see the finished engine and more yet to make a working live steam model. 

I have made drawings of a couple of engines based on original drawings and those found in books and magazines (like model railroader) It is a fair amount of work but a good way to learn your way around the subject engine. another way is to stop by a railway museum and photograph and measure the real thing, then use the information for creating a drawing. 

This drawing is one I did for my scatch built Forney. I had a copy of drawings from the Portland Company who built the engine in 1891 from the Maine State Museum (I think, I got them second hand) I took them to Staples and had them copied to a suitable scale (1:20.3 in this case) I also had access to the actual engine which is being restored in Alna, Maine (due to be completed in a year or so) Quite a bit of work was involved in getting the basic outline of the engine as shown above, more yet was involved in figuring out how the parts fit together and what they should look like so i could make them.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you seeking the drawings as art (Wall hangings) or are you intending to build a steam locomotive from the drawings?


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Build a steam locomotive from the drawings.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

No CAD drawing can beat any of Kozo Hiraoka's books!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it depends on what you are looking to build? What era and line are you interested in?


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Era and line are not determining factors in what I build for a coal fired live steam loco in smaller scales from CAD drawings. I own a Juliet designed by LBSC in 3/4" scale. I am interested in free-lance prototypes designed by LBSC and Martin Evans, along with others. 

Looking for a simple CAD design, such as a 0-4-0 (A3/A5 Switcher, Porter, etc.), or perhaps a 0-6-0 (Dockside), thus you might consider my era is 1900 at turn of the century. 

P.S. I model PRR and NYC in standard gauge for live steam Gauge 1, also White Pass, Klondike Mines Ry Co, and South Pacific Coast in my narrow gauge for electric Gauge 1).


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

While they are not CAD drawings, you can find a great many measured drawing of various locomotives, of various railroads, within old railroad publications. Which can be accessed on-line and you can make copies of the drawings and any information that interests you. For what it's worth the following is a listing of old publications that I've ran across on line. The file is in PDF format and the listed volume numbers are in fact hyperlinks that if clicked will open a browser window and take you to where you can access that respective publication.

Just as a FYI and to save you a bit of time, drawings of any kind only start appearing in the publications beginning with Vol. LVIII of the American Railroad Journal & Mechanic's Magazine (c. Apr. 1884-Mar. 1885). Hope you find this of use to you, and feel free to download a copy of the list if you like.









Old Railroad Publications On-line (PDF 182KB)[/b]


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I think Kozo has a great book about building a 0-4-0 tender switcher with all the info you will need! it is for a larger scale but can be used in gauge 1! 

others can chime in with more info--i do not have the book but followed some of the build in Live Steam magazine 10 years ago.


----------



## Engineer Larry (Jun 2, 2009)

There is another Gauge 1 locomotive with CAD drawings, and that is the _*Homemade Dacre. *_See here for a brief description:



http://members.chello.nl/e.stroetinga/Dacre.htm


The plans are in English with metric units of measure, and are available here (the website is in Dutch). Look for HomemadeDacre:

http://www.stoomgroepzuid.nl/compon...tstart,10/ 

The plan is very compressed, and you need to zoom in on it to see any detail. There are a couple of these being built, and I have a rolling chassis

with cylinders and most of the valve gear done.

Take a look.

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://plan-ahead-designs.us/

https://vault1.secured-url.com/reev...p?cat_id=5


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Moderator - This is a very large resource of information.

Thank you.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Larry - Still prefer English source, as I had difficulty a complete download of Homemade Dacre.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Jason, I purchased my seven paper drawings of Juliet from Reeves. I did not see any CAD drawings there.

I recently found Plan-Ahead-Design and have exchanged e-mails with Rich there. 

His detailed listing of CAD drawings for Baldwin 0-4-0 and others loco's appear to be the best English source out there.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

if you are looking for the actual .DWG files I dont think you will find much. Most are CAD or hand drawn drawings but you will only get a printed version or a PDF file.


----------



## Engineer Larry (Jun 2, 2009)

bdelmo,

I tried the link again, and I was able to download the plans without any difficulty. The plans are 4.4Mb. Send me a Private Message and I can send them to you as an attachment.


Larry


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I figured it out, just needed to scroll down.

Time to refresh my CAD skills in ProgeCAD 2009 Smart.


----------

